# Creating An Animated Avatar



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys. I've seen all kinds of avatars over the years that are small, short, looped clips from movies. I have a few ideas for avatars that would use clips of people shaking their head, but i have no idea where to start looking for this info.

Would someone kindly either tell me what to do, or at least get my fingers started in the right direction of where i can get info?

Oh, and if your answer is GOOGLE!!!ROFFLEZ!!!11 thats fine. If you feel the need to post it, please do, i'll just ignore that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just like asking to see who knows what around here as well as my laziness of searching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Killermech (Dec 4, 2008)

Googlez!

So basically info on everything?
Well, for starters you need an animation program. Now depends on where you get your clip, if you want a clip from youtube for example. Then
you need a plugin of some sort to download the .flv file, then preferly a movie convert program that would convert it to an .gif file.
If it's from a movie, skip the .flv part and just select a rough estimate of the time of the place you want the clip from. Cut that part off and then convert it to .gif.

Naturally once you're done at this point, it stores all the frames of the file. Making it pretty big in size. So here comes the animation program into play.
Load the .gif file and then start cutting off frames so it isn't as big. If after cutting off enough parts, it's still is big in filesize, then you need to optimize it.
By lowering its quality a little at a time till you get the file size you want.

When you're all done, you just save it and upload it.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

do you have macromedia flash?

stupid me its not flash its that program for animating... macromedia something..

you could print screen every second then copy and paste into said program, i forgot how it works, but something like open key something...
so sorry havent touched it for ages


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea, i'm going to be pulling from random DivX style movies i have floating around (...legitimately ripped from DVDs i own, i assure you >_> )

So, i just use a video editor to rip out the section of video i want to use, find a converter to change that small clip to .gif, then rip out unneeded frames to shrink size. Seems simple enough (...i mean, as far as doing all that is "Simple." It makes sense, is what i should say heh)

Cool!

Thanks guys! I figgered there'd be a few tempers that'd be willing to help


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Dec 4, 2008)

super (you know, that dpg encoder that some people like) can convert any video to a gif i think.
use firefox + any of the millions of youtube ripper addons you can yet ti rip the vid off youtube (what a surprise)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Dec 4, 2008)

Found a really nice tutorial on this the other day-I'm working on making my own.
Here's the link: http://www.biorust.com/tutorials/detail/162/en/


----------



## science (Dec 4, 2008)

The only way I know how to do it is using Imageready, which is an old software and something you probably don't have. But if you're interested I can help ya maybe


----------



## Locotes (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, I've made mine with Imageready as well, here's my result: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used THIS tutorial





 If you need any more help with Imageready, you can also ask it to me, I hope i'll be able to answer your questions


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually I found something that's even quicker and easier XD

Google "VidGIF". It converts video to gif directly.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

I use virtual dub mod to extract the images, convert them to .gif using a program called  easy graphic converter and use unfreez to animate it.

I would use imageready but Haven't been able to find it.


----------

